# Old User but R5 Newbie wants ebook–not summary of menus



## Rupp1 (Mar 9, 2021)

I've been shooting Canon cameras going back to rangefinders, digital since the D30 (not 30D), most 1 series up through 1DX II, and 5D4. For reasons which may or may not be good ones, including having tons of L series EF glass, I recently purchased an R5 (kit). I've worked my way through most of the printed manual, and downloaded the "advanced" manual, but feel if they are adequate guides to menus, but not to how, and when, to use the new features, or newer features that result from mirrorless. 

I've purchased a lot of guides and manuals over the years for Canon cameras, but most are at best restatements of the Canon manual. They translate English into English. I need practical advice from an experienced photographer, preferable in one place. Can anyone make a suggestion?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2021)

Have you gone to Google and searched for: guide to using R5? Presumably yes but you want more from us.


----------



## Rupp1 (Mar 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Have you gone to Google and searched for: guide to using R5? Presumably yes but you want more from us.


Yes, I have gone to Google. Not my favorite source if someone with expertise has an opinion. I mourn the presence of editors.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2021)

Its on the way, but not here yet. (Unless you read German, I see two other books in German.)



Amazon.com


----------



## Rupp1 (Mar 10, 2021)

OK, I just wanted to follow up. I went back to Google, which ultimately proved to be a time sink. I have also spent a great deal of time on YouTube. Spending 25 minutes to get one set of settings, is not especially efficient. 

As AlanF presumed, I was hoping for more. To be fair, my pursuing this subject has led me to try back button focusing after years of being frustrated with the shutter button and trying sub-optimal solutions. But is it really too much to ask for suggested settings for wildlife, landscape, action, and studio with brief reasons for each?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2021)

Rupp1 said:


> OK, I just wanted to follow up. I went back to Google, which ultimately proved to be a time sink. I have also spent a great deal of time on YouTube. Spending 25 minutes to get one set of settings, is not especially efficient.
> 
> As AlanF presumed, I was hoping for more. To be fair, my pursuing this subject has led me to try back button focusing after years of being frustrated with the shutter button and trying sub-optimal solutions. But is it really too much to ask for suggested settings for wildlife, landscape, action, and studio with brief reasons for each?


Those settings and reasons tend to vary a lot by photographer. In the past, Canon has published white papers with tricks and tips. I'm not sure why we haven't seen them yet.

The Digital picture has a very detailed review included suggested setups. There are also some user suggestions for various situations on Fred Miranda. Its lots of work to track those down.


----------

